# Another shark fishing question



## OHriverrat (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry guys, you must be tired of answering shark questions by now!

So I've read all the info on here, and what I could find online. And I thought I was all set. But I'm a little paranoid about doing things by the book. So as I was reading, I saw something mentioned about not being allowed to fish for sharks in gulf shores. Is this true? If so, is there somewhere nearby to go? I was really hoping to walk out of the condo and catch jaws!

Thanks to all for the great resource you've created!

Matt


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah. Apparently Gulf Shores and Orange Beach don't allow shark fishing from the shore or piers.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Never heard of such rules for fishing from shore, but many piers do not allow shark fishing. However I am sure many sharks are caught from those piers "by accident".

Go fish, have fun and if anyone asks....you are fishing for whatever bites, not just sharks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

True afishanado. No state law prohibits surf fishing from a public beach. However there are regulations regarding purposely endangering the safety of swimmers. If you set up right in between swimmers and start chumming for sharks, setting out big hooks/baits and endangering the safety of Jon Q. Public, you will probably be getting a visit from the Po-Po.

Common sense would suggest not pushing your luck in that situation. The tourists and even local families enjoying the beaches far outnumber those who shark fish. 

Could you imagine how much the local chamber/newspaper/TV Reporter would love to show the country how this 1 dangerous and irresponsible shark hunter ignored the safety of little Mary and her family? Why we all know there are no sharks on our beaches but this bad man lured the sharks in all the way from Mexico to our safe, shark-free beaches?! Why using anything other than a cane-pole and a earthworm would be banned forever.

I know, sounds crazy but the gun control activists use similar scare tactics every day with some success. Just my .02 cents....


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> True afishanado. No state law prohibits surf fishing from a public beach. However there are regulations regarding purposely endangering the safety of swimmers. If you set up right in between swimmers and start chumming for sharks, setting out big hooks/baits and endangering the safety of Jon Q. Public, you will probably be getting a visit from the Po-Po.
> 
> Common sense would suggest not pushing your luck in that situation. The tourists and even local families enjoying the beaches far outnumber those who shark fish.
> 
> ...


Exactly. There are some counties down in South Florida (New New England) that have banned land based shark fishing, but it is completely permissible around here. But it makes sense to always keep in mind the understood designation of a beach when you set up shop. Have some common courtesy. If it is a regular spot for swimming, avoid it until the sun starts setting and everyone leaves. If the spot is commonly used for surf fishing then avoid it if a bunch of people already have lines out in close proximity. It's best to represent the sport well. There are a lot of uninformed people out there who would like to see land based shark fishing banned. Don't give them any supporting evidence.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

OHriverrat said:


> Sorry guys, you must be tired of answering shark questions by now!


And never hesitate to ask another question. When it comes to shark fishing, a lack of information can have serious consequences. Keep in mind that every question you ask was something that other shark fishermen had to ask someone else at some point. You have to learn it somehow. That's one of the main reasons these forums exist anyway.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

*** Disclaimer: Not trying to come across as a veteran or expert. I'm still pretty new to land based shark fishing but was lucky enough to have some intense mentoring from a handful of pros.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

beachcola nailed it. For every bit of information I and others are able to share came from those who learned it before me.

Never hesitate to ask my friend.


----------



## OHriverrat (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. I decided to find out for sure. Talked to local police dept, they didn't know seemed like they really didn't care. Talked to local marine resources guy. He told that catching sharks from the pier was absolutely prohibited. But as far as the beach goes, he said he would be the one to enforce it and he was unaware of any prohibition. He did ask me to use a little common sense and not chum or fish near swimmers. I let him know I was planning on late evening or after dark and wouldn't bother anyone.


----------



## swhitcomb (Aug 4, 2011)

Great info all! I am coming down the last week in September and staying at the Destin Beach Club. I am prepping to try my luck at shark fishing from the shore. I understand the common sense of not chumming by swimmers. There are all sorts of public beach access points around the beach club. I am assuming that as long as I keep a safe distance from any swimmers I would be ok to kayak out, set bait and fish, right? Also, any tips on locations for good fishing along that beach. I would like to stay in walking distance so, assuming I hook one, I can summon the family out to watch/help.

Thanks in advance! I can't wait to try out the gear I bought today off ebay!

Steve


----------

